# My First Betta Fish!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! I just got a Betta fish yesterday and I already love him! I never knew that fish could have such personality! I'm not exactly an expert on types of Betta fish so I was wondering if someone could tell me exactly what kind of fish I have? I got him at WalMart (I know, not exactly the best place to get a quality fish, but its all I can afford) so I was also wondering if he looks good or not? He looks fairly happy in his new bigger tank and today he ate all of the food I gave him and he's also doing that bubble nest thing I read about at the top of the tank. So, any ideas or thoughts? :-D

http://hellothere2014.deviantart.com/#/d3wz23f

http://hellothere2014.deviantart.com/#/d3wz5kv

http://hellothere2014.deviantart.com/#/d3wzavp

http://hellothere2014.deviantart.com/#/d3wzk0u

http://hellothere2014.deviantart.com/#/d3wzo22


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures would really help


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry I had to figure out how to do it first


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!!!! Your betta is so beautiful, he was a great choice!!!!! He's a red veiltail male =D And a stunning one at that, I love the purple iridescence on his sides!!! He looks healthy too =)


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

You have therE a gorgeous red veiltail male


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I just saw you on DA when I was browsing! What kind of tank does he have?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd say its about a 1 gallon tank that came with a cover and a light to go over it. It's not heated or anything special so you have to clean it out often but I think he prefers it to the Walmart cup he came in! I'm sorry I don't know the exact type of tank but it says Hawkeye Corporation on it. I got it from an Aunt.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lawllllll I commented on dA XD


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok well first step welcome, second he will need daily water changes or a bigger tank he may require a heater

i dont doubt that he would prefer it over the walmat cup but its not about tank vs cup its about water quality and level of care

sorry if i sound bitchy im just p'd off i just lost my favorite lady fish


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Super handsome I cant believe he is already building a bubble nest That is incredible!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your betta


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What a great looking guy you have there! :] Looks very healthy too. 
A 1g is a good starter tank for a Betta but you will need to do water changes every other day to keep him healthy..And I would recommend a heater to keep the water at a constant 78-81 degree temp. 
Be sure to use water conditionar as well..I use Jungle Start Right (found at Walmart) this removes all chemicals out of the water..
I also strongly recommend feeding pellet formed foods as well..no flake foods. 
Hope this helps.. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, do you know why its better to give them pellets than flake food? I'm just curious. Thanks


----------

